# [Suggest]Add correct encoding info to the page

## lucida

```

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />

```

So we don't need to change the encoding by hand each time.

----------

## songhero

Apache服务器输出的已经是U8码了，不用再加上那一句了，我的浏览器都能自动识别到是U8

----------

